# It's Friday!



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

BWC Swiss for today...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's a great photo of a lovely looking BWC







- is it a new or vintage?

I'm wearing my stainless steel Seiko Samurai today (on a Rhino strap) - a cool combination


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Usual poor photo, but Orient King Diver in black with oiled leather strap










I *do* like the oiled leather and USA oiled from Roy, they seem excellent value straps and I'd thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

This for me...


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

> That's a great photo of a lovely looking BWC - is it a new or vintage?


I bought it as preowned watch (an ebay auction) and I don't have any idea how old this watch is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive changed my mind....









Seiko Bullhead on Brown Buffalo.....Bought from Roy on watch bay....I love it big hefty and built like a tank...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Was going to be the Accutron today but just got it out of it's box (thanks once again Jase) and the battery is flat, email to Roy










So I've gone MW and put the '69 on


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice watches today. This one is welded to my wrist right now, even the Omega GMT is having to have a rest!


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Ahh..I really like this O&W! Pity I had to close both my eyes and forget I ever saw Griff's auction


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> big hefty and built like a tank...


suits you then Jase!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

This vintage Zenith Defy 600 metre from 1970.

Calibre 2552 PC.

Only 500 of these ever made.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

George, That is a fantastic strap/watch combo









Neil, That Zenith









Ok, moving downmarket







I have this on, just arrived from Singapore. My first Citizen diver.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Mark - is that the one with the dolphin on the back? I like those very much


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

seen those on the bay, nowt down market about 'em. Claude Blousman it ain't


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This one today










Love that Zenith Neil.

Some nice watches here today Lads

Cheers Mal


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Orfina Military MkII


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Latest Oris bought very cheap.

VERY pleased with it









Gold plated over st. steel, sapphire, 36mm dia. ex crown, signed crown and bracelet.


----------



## ron (Dec 12, 2003)

This for me today (and all week)!

Got lots of wrist time recently









Just in case the hands are obscuring, it's an Orient M-Force Workdtimer


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I woke up this morning and I had this on my wrist:









http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img6...age=DSCF206.jpg


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

No nightmares I guess Adrian!









I finally got myself an USA oiled leather strap for my RLT4. Love it, I take it everyone has seen PGtips' pictures by now.

Got something else for the wrist with the USA oiled today as well, but it's not "official"/710 approved. The official line is I don't have it, don't know what it is, and even if I did I wouldn't tell.









But it's gorgeous, thanks Roy


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Latest Oris bought very cheap.
> 
> VERY pleased with it
> 
> ...


Very Nice Modern Classic Griff

Just love Oris

Cheers Mal


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice Oris Griff - I do like a gold watch, classic.

Pieter: you can't do this to us - you just can't!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> don't know what it is, and even if I did I wouldn't tell


We will tell you......And keep it a secret


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Everyone! It's a long time since I posted something here, but here is todays wear....


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Very nice Tissot! Simple but nice.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Mark - is that the one with the dolphin on the back? I like those very much


That's the one Paul, I wanted it for work and was considering one of Roys mid-size Seiko's, I plumped for this because of the bezel, I've got enough black bezelled divers watches







I think Phlogistician bought the same at the same time, like to know what he thinks. I am impressed and for the price I paid I am amazed


----------



## Tux (Jun 16, 2003)

Thanks OdÂ´ "Golden oldies"....


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

MarkF said:


> George, That is a fantastic strap/watch combo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey Mark, mine arrived today, or so the little 'you were out' postcard says. Although I was working from home today, so I should have heard the doorbell. Must have been on the phone, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up now.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

This is my Friday watch this week,


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

That's a very nice record Fred. Not as red as Stan's though







.

Got round to taking some pictures of today's watch:


----------



## Nin (Jul 16, 2004)

MarkF's seiko all day yesterday, but back to the RLT6 on grey nato today

Nin


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Neil that Zenith is smashing, does the bezel (steel inner one) unscrew?? Looks like it has smooth straight sides that would fit an adjustable wrench.

Cracking photo's to, love the OW George and Mal's Zenith. Griff, I bet that Gold oris is a looker when wearing a suit.

Love looking at all the photo's - there ain't one I would kick out of bed









Here's my Friday timepiece


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> Neil that Zenith is smashing, does the bezel (steel inner one) unscrew?? Looks like it has smooth straight sides that would fit an adjustable wrench.


I don't know Derek, possibly just designed that way to match the rest of the angular shaped case.

I've got another couple of these but only 300m W/R without bezels, a green dial and a silver one.



























And as you are starting a trend showing watch backs







here is what the backs of the Zeniths look like.









Complete with filth!


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

I've got this guy on for the moment, a 1950-something 1MWF 22-jewel automatic. Probably my oldest watch. I'd clean up the dial, but I'm terrified of damaging it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is that a Rodina?

Lovely, please don't touch the dial.









I've got a purple gazelle on my wrist.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

This one today










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 1madman1 (Apr 14, 2004)

> Is that a Rodina?


"Motherland" I think. Yup thats it.



> Lovely, please don't touch the dial


I figured someone would say that...


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Tissot 1853 PR50 Automatic for me today.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Master Geographic today.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

phlogistician said:


> [Hey Mark, mine arrived today, or so the little 'you were out' postcard says. Although I was working from home today, so I should have heard the doorbell. Must have been on the phone, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow to pick it up now.


Mine arrived Tuesday, amazing, I won the auction and then from Singapore to my wrist in four days.

Maybe you are a slow payer


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

OK, I'm a bit late...been on holiday at Lochindorb in the Scottish Highlands for the last week with no internet access but I took 2 watches (the holiday was wonderful







):

This one for most of the time:










And this one when we had an all-day canoe trip down the River Spey:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good to have you back Paul.....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice to see that Vostock on a mesh!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:



> OK, I'm a bit late...been on holiday at Lochindorb in the Scottish Highlands


Hope you had a good time Paul







Just got back from the Suffolk coast myself. I took my telescope up there to take advantage of the clear skies and got some great views of Saturn, Venus, the Orion Nebula, oh and some bikini-clad girls on the beach!














I took these three watches:










The sunrise/sunset and moonphase functions really were useful!










Useful in case of falling in the sea when staggering back from the pub


















Delivered just before I set off so I took this one with me. And jolly nice it is too







Reminds me quite a bit of the "boys'" Timex model.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hawkey,

Hope you had a good break.







Tha Amphibia looks smashing on mesh.









I would say that though, wouldn't I?


----------

